# can't find a proper tipster



## dagambler (Jun 28, 2022)

have searched whole internet, couldn't find a steady and profitable tipster.
do you think there are profitable tipsters arround?


----------



## Betting Forum (Jun 28, 2022)

dagambler said:


> have searched whole internet, couldn't find a steady and profitable tipster.
> do you think there are profitable tipsters arround?


Yes, you. Trust yourself, not someone that you don't even know. Read opinions and form your own opinion.


----------



## dagambler (Jun 28, 2022)

Betting Forum said:


> Yes, you. Trust yourself, not someone that you don't even know. Read opinions and form your own opinion.


alll those  years have proven, that i don't have it. can't even win a 2 bet accum.


----------



## Premiumsportsinvestors (Jun 29, 2022)

You are welcome to try out our service if interested, hook you up for free first week as trial period!


----------

